
Ask HN: Watching Spaceships - gorgoiler
How do I track the Dragon launch from my location?  Is there a good non-fluffy site or app for tracking the flight path of spaceships overhead?  I think my latlong gives me a great chance of seeing it lit up as I will he post sunset while the spaceship will be in daylight!
======
ecpottinger
[https://www.spacex.com/launches/](https://www.spacex.com/launches/)

~~~
gorgoiler
I’m more into the tracking / local sky view!

